
As Its Stock Tops $600, Google Faces Growing Risks - gibsonf1
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/10/13/technology/13google.html?ei=5065&en=ed9f095332e30562&ex=1192852800&partner=MYWAY&pagewanted=print
======
tocomment
I'm always wondering when Google will do their first stock split? Anyone care
to predict?

I'm predicting never since I remember hearing that the founders looked up to
Warran Buffet, and his company Berkshire Hathaway has never done a stock split
(price is ~90K per share IIRC)

I don't remember the philosophy behind that though.

------
edw519
"there are limitations to how fast you can recruit people"

Imagine how difficult it will become once the stock stabilizes and options go
under water.

The best hackers will go to startups with some real upside (if it isn't
happening already).

